# Hospice Care Billing



## sweetpe58 (Jun 4, 2014)

Could anyone advise me how to bill hospice as I have a patient that was an "inpatient" then the patient got discharged from one part of hospital (have a DC Summary) then is transferred to our "inpatient" hospice floor (same hospital).  Do I bill the Discharge the day we do the discharge then bill subsequent days for the rest of the inpatient hospice stay?  would appreciate any expertise advise on this.  Thank you.


----------



## giperez03 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Billing for Hospice patients*

This is what I believe....First and foremost make sure that the patient has been enrolled in Hospice.  Also, you would bill the discharge from the hospital and bill an inital visit for Hospice on the day the patient was admitted to the Hospice unit since it is required to discharge the patient from the regular acute care unit and re-admit the patient to the Hospice unit.


----------

